# Is this really a blue roan?



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Big Blue Roan AQHA

Just curious.....is this really considered a blue roan?


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Hmmmm. That is an interesting color. I'm almost tempted to say he's a bay roan, but I'm not educated enough to be sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

NO,Does no look like a roan horse.Looks more to be a dark bay or brown horse with Rabicano gene. Has white hair flecking & **** tail marking of such.
Pretty horse but not a Roan...IMO


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Doesn't look like it to me... subbing though


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Didn't look like a blue roan to me...but I am bad at the whole color thing.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

interesting in the 2nd pic his head looks like a drk blue roan but his body doesn't follow the same color pattern...also can't help but notice that the poor guy is getting his lip yanked back to his ears by his handlers hand on the bit..geez..maybe a whoa would stop him long enough for the camera


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Looks like he may be a very faint roan. Not a blue roan though. I'd lean towards bay roan. If I -really- look at the picture...I actually think he's brown based looking at his flanks. I vote faint brown roan lol


----------



## PurpleMonkeyWrench (Jun 12, 2012)

Heeeey this horse is in the same city as me lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I actually looked at this ad today hah he looks to have faint roaning or something on his butt and chest/ front legs
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, he is a roan. Not all roan carriers are heavily roaned, some of them only have a few sparse white hairs on them.

As for whether he's a black or a brown roan (those are the only 2 options IMHO), I would have to leave it up to genetic testing to say for certain. He could be a brown roan....or he could just be a blue roan that happens to fade in the sun like lots of other black horses.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm torn between a really sun faded blue roan or a bay roan..More so towards a bay roan..

I don't think brown because he doesn't have the muzzle, I don't see just a rabicano gene at all... I'm also not fantastic with colors, I just wanted to throw a guess out there before the color experts find this!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Brown roan. Remember, as well as roans being minimal some times, they are also seasonal. So a summer roan is going to look different to the same roan in winter. Generally they are paler in winter and darker in summer IME.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Brown roan. Remember, as well as roans being minimal some times, they are also seasonal. So a summer roan is going to look different to the same roan in winter. Generally they are paler in winter and darker in summer IME.


-evil cackle- im getting good at this stuff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

Since summer coats fade, is it the winter coat that you go by for actual color?


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

I am going to disagree with not roan/rabicano. 

I think he IS roan, but very faint. I believe he is bay, not brown. I don't know where you get rabicano, I see no skunk tail!

He also looks sun bleached :/


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

TexanFreedom said:


> I am going to disagree with not roan/rabicano.
> 
> I think he IS roan, but very faint. I believe he is bay, not brown. I don't know where you get rabicano, I see no skunk tail!
> 
> He also looks sun bleached :/


Also keep in mind that there can be minimal expressions of rabicano.


----------



## TexanFreedom (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, but I just don't see it, at all. I see roaning all over the flanks, and you don't usually see that in just a minimally expressed rabicano.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

TexanFreedom said:


> I am going to disagree with not roan/rabicano.
> 
> I think he IS roan, but very faint. I believe he is bay, not brown. I don't know where you get rabicano, I see no skunk tail!
> 
> He also looks sun bleached :/


He is definitely not bay. He is a pretty typical brown with roaning.

And I'd want to see a better picture of the taill. Looking at the last picture you can see the roaning stripes in the tail.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> Brown roan. Remember, as well as roans being minimal some times, they are also seasonal. So a summer roan is going to look different to the same roan in winter. Generally they are paler in winter and darker in summer IME.


Okay, have to ask.. Why brown? I know the flank and other areas are lighter but the muzzle isn't?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Okay, have to ask.. Why brown? I know the flank and other areas are lighter but the muzzle isn't?


A lot of times the muzzle is more prominently faded with a winter coat than in the summer. Summer browns usually look even closer to bays and make it even more difficult to distinguish in some horses.

The bay coat is also very uniform throughout, not faded in and out typically.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

ThirteenAcres said:


> A lot of times the muzzle is more prominently faded with a winter coat than in the summer. Summer browns usually look even closer to bays and make it even more difficult to distinguish in some horses.
> 
> The bay coat is also very uniform throughout, not faded in and out typically.


Ohhh gotcha, thanks! I'm still figuring this color mess out. I always text Posiedon and she puts up with my questions.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

DrumRunner said:


> Ohhh gotcha, thanks! I'm still figuring this color mess out. I always text Posiedon and she puts up with my questions.


I love it. It is addictive.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Not to mention fading usually occurs in areas where the sun hits more (ie the back), while this horse has browning flanks and some around the elbow.


----------

